# Bike Rack



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I've been looking at a way to carry our two bikes when we go. I've seen some negative comments around the net about installing a rack on the back of the trailer. They say the bounce can cause the rack to bend the bumper and then loose your bikes. I saw a rack online that installed on the front of the trailer above the fifth wheel but that seems kind of cumbersome to work with. What have others done? Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks, Len


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a shell (cap for you east coasters) on the truck with yakima racks. We can fit the bikes and canoe.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> We have a shell (cap for you east coasters) on the truck with yakima racks. We can fit the bikes and canoe.


I put a hitch on the front of my Suburban (sold) and on my F-350. Works great for us as the bed of the truck is full of motorcycles.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Added bolt on hitch to rear bumper. Spare tire used to be in the center, which I would assume would be the spot that would cause the most stress to the bumper. Well I move it over near the ladder and bolted the hitch I got from CW on the bumper. It is far enough over the bikes stick out a couple inches and I can see them. To make sure they are still there. I have a nice Thule 2 bike rack, so it wont go anywhere and both the tire and bike hitch are nearer to the frame. I have towed for 2 years this way and check it before and after each departure and to this day, show no stress to anything.

Good luck, Jim


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

I welded some angle iron to the frame of the trailer and then bolted the existing 4" bumper to the angle iron to prevent the bumper from ever comming off. I made my own 2" reciever to attach to the bumper and then I use two ratchet straps from the bike rack to the latches that secure the slide out. I just snug the straps to take out any bounce the bike rack may cause. I use a Thule bike rack for 4 bikes. I hauled 3 bikes on a 1,000 mile trip last year and the bumper is still perfectly straight.

Here are some pictures of my setup

http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae115/wolverinefans/2004%20Outback%2021RS/P7260378.jpg
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae115/wolverinefans/2004%20Outback%2021RS/P7260380.jpg
http://i963.photobucket.com/albums/ae115/wolverinefans/2004%20Outback%2021RS/P7260381.jpg


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a hitch on the front of the burb. The only problem I ran into was having bikes on the front at night. Kinda blocks the headlights. Its not a problem on the interstate but back roads can be a task.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

When I finally get my camper... I was thinking of getting one of those hitches that bolt to the frame and spot welding the reciever to the bumper. Originally, I was going to get one of those bolt-on recievers for the bumper, but I assume they are too much stress with 4 bikes on a rack. I heard that the Swagman bike rack is mountable behind a trailer, not the Thule. Is this overkill? I really like the Thule as it folds down, and the swagman doesn't. But Thule does not recommend mounting behind a trailer.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I have a hitch on the front of the burb. The only problem I ran into was having bikes on the front at night. Kinda blocks the headlights. Its not a problem on the interstate but back roads can be a task.


I did that one trip, too. But even worse than that is the amount of bug splatters as well as rock chips on the bikes.

One year we secured them inside the trailer.

Then we bought a collapsible bike, it fits under the queen bed.

But now we just put them in the bed of the pick-up, underneath the kayaks.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I've seen this post come up a few times. Although I just throw the craptacular bikes in the truck bed, is there any reason that a dual 2" hitch receiver wouldn't work?

I know this one is kind of light but they have to make a 10K/1K one somewhere.


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

We put ours in the camper, problem solved. It takes a bit of planning and careful placement, but we haven't had any interior damages or damage to the bikes. They stay put and are the first things to come out when we arrive. We considered racks but none of them were worth the money or just didn't appeal to us.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Did that all the time with our 26RS and 31RQS. Haven't tried it yet with the fiver, but don't have as much room inside with all the slides. Guess I could use the main bath for a couple small bikes. Do have some room leftover in the truck bed, too, btw.

Mark


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Rob_G,

I hope you are not planning on installing the dual tube on your WD hitch setup. That will add a big lever to your arrangement and completely change the loading on your TV.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

thefulminator said:


> Rob_G,
> 
> I hope you are not planning on installing the dual tube on your WD hitch setup. That will add a big lever to your arrangement and completely change the loading on your TV.


Oh god no! I just throw the bikes in the back of the truck or inside the TT itself. I was just posing the question.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Rob_G said:


> I've seen this post come up a few times. Although I just throw the craptacular bikes in the truck bed, is there any reason that a dual 2" hitch receiver wouldn't work?
> 
> I know this one is kind of light but they have to make a 10K/1K one somewhere.


The link you posted would be for a pop up size trailer. I would stay away from extending the receiver with a heavier trailer, once you had your weight distribution hitch you are going to twist things in a bad way.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Cool! Makes sense. Now I know... and knowing is half the battle!


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

bikes on front hitch

X2 on the front mount hitch on our TV. Works great and we can carry up to 4 bikes there.


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

I made of these for the back of the pick up. It does take up a lot of room. But we can carry 4 mountain bikes without even tying them down.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/monthly_04_2010/post-10132-127192972035_thumb.jpg


----------



## Resqtool844 (Feb 3, 2007)

Check out my gallery..... This is what we did.







It works great and steady as it could be.


----------



## 4Griffins (Mar 11, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> Cool! Makes sense. Now I know... and knowing is half the battle!


Thanks G.I. Joe!


----------

